# stipers in blackwater/escambia



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I would really like to get on the rivers this winter and catch some stipers or hybrids, but I don't remember how we used to do it when I was a kid. What kind of baits are typically used and if you don't mind, what areas? I remember floating live shrimp about a mile south of the HWY 90 bridge in the main flow of the escambia, but that is all I've got. Any tips would be great. Thanks.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

A few years ago a guy caught a 50 lber near Jims fishcamp, on a live pin fish.(november)


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

